# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  Opinion regarding Katana

## Marika Buchberger

Is this a good sword or is there something better out there within the same price range for a Katana?

http://www.kingofswords.com/Swords/M...IDE-Sword.html

Thank you!

----------


## Andrew W. Priestley

You aren't going to find much of use in that price range.  Save your money a bit longer and look for a CAS Hanwei PPK Elite.

----------


## Marika Buchberger

> You aren't going to find much of use in that price range.  Save your money a bit longer and look for a CAS Hanwei PPK Elite.


Thanks for the reply.  Where can I find this sword you mention on the Internet so I can have a look at it.

----------


## D. Opheim

Here is a link to an example of a good base model sword in your price range.

http://www.shadowofleaves.com/practical.htm

Other versions are more expensive because of better materials used in there mounting and construction.

----------


## Edward Covolo

Well, if you're a fan of the movie "Kill Bill", then I'd recommend it to add to your collection as a show piece  :Smilie: .

If you're looking for something practical and cheap, try Cheness blades: www.cheness.com. 

Cheness blades are good starters while you work your way up to better/ more expensive.

--Edward Covolo

----------


## Jay Requard

> Here is a link to an example of a good base model sword in your price range.
> 
> http://www.shadowofleaves.com/practical.htm
> 
> Other versions are more expensive because of better materials used in there mounting and construction.


You know, that is the best price I have seen for a PPK. If I was not saving up for a semi-custom, i would get that right now!

I think you should pick this one up, Marika. that is an excellent sword for what is an amazing price. Damn... :Smilie:

----------


## Marika Buchberger

http://www.chenessinc.com/30inch.htm

What's the story with this sword?  Any info regarding this steel?

----------


## Edward Covolo

> http://www.chenessinc.com/30inch.htm
> 
> What's the story with this sword?  Any info regarding this steel?


From first glance, it looks somewhat similar to their O-katana: http://www.chenessinc.com/33inch.htm

Good sword if you're tall  :Smilie: . The site advertises that there is supposed to be more resistance to metal fatigue with 9260 versus 1060 steel. I've had good results with their O-katana and their Oniyuri, both 9260 steel.

Oniyuri: http://www.chenessinc.com/9260oniyuri.htm

Personally, I'm in favor of this one: http://www.chenessinc.com/mokko.htm . It may be 1060 steel, but it's always done right by me  :Smilie: .

--Edward Covolo

----------


## Timo Qvintus

> You know, that is the best price I have seen for a PPK. If I was not saving up for a semi-custom, i would get that right now!
> 
> I think you should pick this one up, Marika. that is an excellent sword for what is an amazing price. Damn...


That's not PPK, it's PK. PPK @ SoL sells for $330.

----------

